# Block websites for particular user from server



## akaki (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi,
I've 2008 server (domain) with some clients & all them are domain user.
Internet is open for all of them. But I want to controll there browsing from server.
So, I want to block some particular web site for perticular user from server.
But, not for all of them. I mean, I'll specify web site's name for user's seperately.

Is it possible or this feature exist in 2008?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

This can be done thru your GPO or your Firewall Device.


----------



## akaki (Jan 22, 2008)

Hi 2X,
Thanks for reply.
I've tried to do it thru my master router. But problem is that, if I put any web address there, that site is disable for all users. But I want to do it for user/group basis. Perhaps it could be done frm GPO, but unfortunately I don't know this GPO procedure of bloking site. Can you please give meany pictorial figure step by step.

And also. I've seen in google saerch & know bout "IPSec" system. How bout that?


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

See if this helps, skip the 'Restricted Sites in Internet Explorer' and proceed to *'Blocking Web Sites Using Group Policy'.*


----------



## Covanan (Jul 4, 2009)

Thankx 2xgrump for the Link... It was nice..
Hi akaki u can try websense software also....


----------



## akaki (Jan 22, 2008)

Ok...Let me try...Thanks


----------

